

MongoDB Stale Reads - atuladhar
https://www.aphyr.com/posts/322-call-me-maybe-mongodb-stale-reads

======
egil
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417773)

------
DigitalSea
Yikes! and to think there was a time when MongoDB was even worse than it is
now (which is still worse, but better). I just struggle to fathom why anyone
uses MongoDB or similar NoSQL databases with similar problems for production
purposes. If you want a real database, use one that has been around for a long
time. MySQL, Microsoft SQL Server or PostgreSQL are far better choices.

Having said that, I do use MongoDB, but I do not use it in production. MongoDB
is great when you're prototyping an application and you do not know how your
data will be structured, when you want a database you can store stuff in and
test. There are very few situations that require a solution like MongoDB to be
used and for those times, there are far better solutions out there.

I hope Stripe are not using MongoDB for anything mission critical (or for
anything at all) for that matter.

